# Stripping bucket or Carbon marine line lair



## living_water1 (Jun 3, 2014)

Stripping bucket or Carbon marine line lair? Not sure what direction to go... Sick of tangled and hung up fly line. I like the idea of the mat for storage reasons. Anyone use either


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

What line are you using?


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

The mat is perfect for containing your line while you await the cast. It holds the line perfectly even in the windiest of conditions. The tube is better suited for blind casting. It's much easier to strip your line into the tube than trying to guide the line onto the mat when the wind is blowing. Storage, is another question...


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I will try to post pictures of the one I made. It is collapsible with a weighted botton and finger, very effective and inexpensive. Everyone I have fished with including a tarpon guide in the keys have all commented on how well it works. 

Some lines just twist a lot. I gave up on rio because of it. You can also put twist in your line unintentionally depending on how you wound the line on which will cause tangles. Try dragging the line behind your boat while idling for a minute without a fly tied on. 

Between the basket I made and going to cortland for most of my lines I have all but removed the tangling issues. I know a lot of people swear by wulff lines as well. 

The mat is good but stripping the line onto the mat in wind can be a challenge. The buckets are nice but take up space and cost a lot. If you dont get the right height you will hit your knuckles on the edge when stripping line.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Bucket for sure


----------

